# Joe Warren not medically eligible to compete at Bellator 98 Tomorrow



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

> Joe Warren not medically eligible to fight at Mohegan Sun for #Bellator tomorrow night
> 
> https://twitter.com/LaMonicaMark/status/375985284296347648


That sucks. He grew on me during Fight Master. Hope it isn't anything serious like what Alves or Foster had.


----------

